# Torf für Moorbeet



## Cletric (26. Aug. 2007)

Mahlzeit,

bei dem Bau eines Moorbeets iss die Frage nach dem richtigen Torf
noch offen - überall steht Weisstorf ungedüngt - kann man dafür Floratorf
verweden 
http://www.floragard.de/deutsch/hobby/sortiment/erdensortiment/21_floratorf.htm

habe keine weiteren Angaben über den Torf gefunden (vielleicht war ich
zu doof........ )

Bedankt
Markus


----------



## chromis (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*

Hi Markus,

kurz und knapp:  ja

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Armin (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*

Ahoi,

du kannst Weißtorf nehmen und den dann noch mit Humintorf mischen.
Oder gleich Moorbeeterde bzw. Rhodohum nehmen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Cletric (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Antwort ich geh dann mal die
Pampe in das Loch kicken ))))


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*



			
				Cletric schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem Bau eines Moorbeets iss die Frage nach dem richtigen Torf noch offen - überall steht Weisstorf ungedüngt - kann man dafür Floratorf
> verweden


 
Hallo Markus,

Unser Beitrag ist wohl etwas spät .... die Pampe ist wohl schon ins Loch gekickt ??? 

Trotzdem noch einige Überlegungen zum Torf: Bei dem Floratorf ist auf jeden Fall schon mal positiv, dass er als "naturrrein" und "frei von Zusätzen" beschrieben wird somit ist er auch frei von Düngerzusätzen.

Dies klärt allerdings leider nicht die Frage, ob es sich um Schwarz- oder Weisstorf handelt. Schwarztorf wäre für Dein Moorbeet ungeeignet, da er zu stark zersetzt ist. Für Torf gibt es eine Klassifizierung, vielleicht findest Du sie irgendwo auf dem dem Sack: Weisstorf = H1 bis H5, Schwarztorf = alles grösser H5. Eine nährerungsweise optische Prüfung gibt es auch: Schwarztorf ist wirklich (fast) schwarz, jedenfalls dunkelbraun. Weisstorf ist hellbraun und er ist, da nicht so stark zersetzt, ziemlich grob.


----------



## Cletric (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*

Den Torf habe ich schon reingekickt - habe auf den Säcken nachgeschaut
da steht:
Gemisch aus wenig bis mäßig zersetztem Hochmoortorf H2 - H5

hast mir einen ganz schönen Schreck versetzt - ich hoffe ich habe den richtigen erwischt -

habe bei der WLZ vorher gefragt aber die wissen auch ned alles

wäre nett wenn du nochmal kurz bestätigen könntest ob es der richtige ist.

Ich stelle mal Bilder rein wenn das meiste fertig ist.

Bedankt
Markus


----------



## TXLRudi (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*

Hi Cletric,

da haste ja tief in die Tasche gegriffen?

Bei McGarden bekommst Du Weißtorf für 1,69 / 60 Liter. Das habe ich als das allergünstigste überhaupt gesehen, baue ja auch gerad ein Moorbeet. Vielleicht kannste mit der Info ja noch was anfangen.

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------



## Cletric (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*

Hi Rudi,

bei uns gibts leider keinen McGarden die haben sich bei den 7 Postleitzahlen
noch nicht breit gemacht aber der Preis ist auf jeden Fall gut wenn der Torf was taugt.
Ich weiss nicht in wieweit es Qualitätsunterschiede gibt - ich hoffe ich komme mit 13 Sack je 230l aus ich bin bei 11 Euro / Sack ist nicht gerade billig kann das Zeug aber direkt aufladen und lässt sich sehr gut wässern.
 ( den Richtwert den ich gefunden habe lag bei bei 5 Euro / 100l Qualitätstorf ) 

ob es so gravierende Unterschiede wie bei Blumenerde Preis / Leistung gibt weiss ich nicht.

Kennt jemand ne Adresse woher man Karnivorensamen bekommt.


----------



## chromis (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*

Hi,

13 Sack Torf 
Torf sollte man eigentlich möglichst sparsam verbrauchen.

Wie groß wird das Moorbeet denn überhaupt und hast Du keine Behälter als Wasserreservoir eingebaut?

Adressen zum Bezug von Karnivoren findest Du hier:


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Cletric (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*

Tach Rainer,

das Moorbeet hat so um die 12 qm und ist 70 cm tief ca 15 - 20cm Belag über den Wasserbehälter.
Beim Teichbau war ein Stück durch zu starkes Gefälle nicht sinnvoll nutzbar
und die Umwandlung in ein Moorbeet war relativ einfach.
Wollte noch ein Stück als Wasserfläche offen lassen ( offener Wasserspeicher )

Vielen Dank für den Link


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*



			
				Cletric schrieb:
			
		

> Gemisch aus wenig bis mäßig zersetztem Hochmoortorf H2 - H5
> 
> hast mir einen ganz schönen Schreck versetzt - ich hoffe ich habe den richtigen erwischt -wäre nett wenn du nochmal kurz bestätigen könntest ob es der richtige ist.


 
... können wir bestätigen, der Beschriftung der Säcke nach ist es Weisstorf.



			
				TLXRudi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei McGarden bekommst Du Weißtorf für 1,69 / 60 Liter.


 
... und das ist für den Preis wirklich Weisstorf H1-H5 ??? Klingt ja fast unglaublich der Preis. Heisst der Laden wirklich "_McGarden_", oder ist dass eine Umschreibung und bei uns fällt der Groschen nur mal wieder nicht  ?? Wenn er so heisst, dann gibts den hier leider auch nicht.


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*

Moin Ludwig.

Die Tante Google findet fast alles. 
http://www.mc-garden.de/
Bei uns ist die nächste Filiale auch ein Stück hin....


Und der Online-Shop geht derzeit nicht.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tante Google findet fast alles.
> http://www.mc-garden.de/


 
Google .... da hast Du wohl Recht   .... war wohl schon etwas spät gestern Abend, sorry


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*

Hallo Ludwig,

is schon ok.  

Der Shop tuts wieder... nur steht bei dem Torf rein gar nichts bei - so von wegen, H1-H5 etc. 
Schätze einfach mal, dass es sich dabei eher um Schwarztorf handeln wird. 
Vielleicht wohnt auch einer unserer User in der Nähe einer Filiale und kann mal nachsehen?


----------



## TXLRudi (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Torf für Moorbeet*

Hi Leute,

ich war in unserer Filiale, dort hab ich ihn ja liegen sehen.

War eigentlich wegen Holz bei denen und hab die Säcke zufällig gesehen. Und draufgeguckt: Ja, es ist Weißtorf bzw. Hochmoortorf. Welche "Hxy ungelöst" Klasse weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber eindeutig Weißtorf (ich wusste da bereits, wonach ich für mein Beet suchen muss)

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------

